# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Monopolizimi i tregut nga InfoSoft Systems Sh.a.

## Bobmarley

Te gjithë jemi në djeni të një shoqerie që tregton pjesë kompjuterike në tregun tonë dhe kohët e fundit edhe në territorin e Kosovës. Kjo kompani lider në Shqipëri importon nga vende të ndryshme të botës ku perqindjen më të madhe të importit e ze Kina. Do te theksoja edhe një herë fjalën lider apo monopol? Lider do ta quaja kur të mbante shifra rekord ne krahasim me nje shoqeri tjeter konkuruese ndersa kur është e vetmja në treg do ta quaja monopol pasi është e vetmja shoqëri ne përmasat e saj dhe favoret që i bëhen. Kjo shoqeri ish-aksionere, pasi tani aksionerët e saj janë vetëm dy nga dhjetë qe investuan në ngritjen e saj, funksionon jo vetëm si shoqeri tregtare madje mban edhe ISO 9000-2001! ISO eshte nje certifikatë që merret nga institucione shtetërore nga firma prodhuese qe deshirojne te eksportojnë jashtë vendit, me pak fjale certifikata e cilësisë. Pra cnevoje ka një kompani importuese  të mbajë një certifikatë për prodhimin e cilësisë kur ajo nuk prodhon por tregton? Sigurisht që përgjigjia do jetë shumë më e thellë. Fakt tjetër, për tu cuditur është edhe se në keto ambiente mund të blesh programe si dhe sisteme operimi me një vlere simbolike, sic e shiteshin nëpër dyqane videotekash, ku kulmi arrin deri tek programet e prodhuara nga Microsoft Corp. Këto janë kopje të paautorizuar dhe krejtësisht pirate që madje shiten dhe me të njëjtin numer serial cka do të thotë që në momentin që një kompjuter lidhet në internet numri serial i sistemit operativ të tij është nje kopje e rreth 2 milione përdoruesve në gjithë boten. Ketu kemi të bëjme me një luftë te hapur kundër ligjeve ndërkombëtare dhe të drejtës intelektuale që kjo kompani po ia shkel njëriut më të pasur ne bote, Ëillian Henry Gates. Sigurisht te jesh i fuqishëm ne Shqipëri nuk do të thotë se të ecën edhe jashtë saj. Fakt tjetër është se kjo kompani rezulton me një xhiro neto prej 5 milione USD ne vit. Përsëri është për tu cuditur pasi këto shifra janë shumë te ulta dhe joreale në krahasim me xhirot reale te kësaj shoqerie. Mos ndoshta këtu hyjne ne funksion referencat e ulta në pikat doganore, krijimi i firmave fantazem apo edhe ndermjetësimet me autoritetet? Sigurisht që është nje përgjigje që mund të vlejë miliona dollarë dhe jo gjithkush mund ta jap përvec një njeriu që do të vleje më shume se ato miliona pasi sic thone: ate derë që se hap celësi e hap paraja. Le të shpresojmë qe paraja të krijoj autoritet dhe ti hiqet imuniteti i pushtetit. Ne ditër e sotme jane shume firmat shqiptare që po falementojne ose po sulmohen për politikën e tyre te se berin biznes dhe ja vlen te përmëndim ketu, Olim-in, Kurum-in, Aeropotin e Rinasit si dhe Albtelekomit madje dhe mbikalimin e Zogut të Zi që ishte ose është duke u ndertuar nga Euroteorema janë vazhdimisht në shenjestër të qeverisë aktuale dhe asaj së shkuar ndërsa kjo firmë tregtare jo vetëm që është ne hije të vazhdueshme ndër vite por edhe nuk i kushton fare rëndësi marketingut dhe marrdhëniet me publikun të cilat sipas mendimit tim vërtetojne qartë nje monopolizim te tregut elektronik ne Shqipëri.

----------


## Bobmarley

Tregu I paisjeve kompjuterike:
Tregu I paisjeve kompjuterike ka vite qe eshte nen kontrollin e shoqerise me te madhe aksionere ne vend duke penguar jo vetem konkurencen e lire por edhe funksionimin e importuese te ndryshem te pavarur qe mundohen te mbijetojne ne tregun tone perballe kesaj shoqerie. Kjo shoqeri kontollon ne menyre te drejpedrejte dhe te terthorte te gjithe tregun jo vetem te shqiperise por edhe te Kosoves. Sipas disa hamenesive te miat kjo shoqeri mund te kontolloi 98 % ndersa 2 % I takon dyqaneve te vogla kompujterike. Egzistojne shume kompani qe kane kontrate rishitjeje dhe qe fitimet e tyre kontollohen nga kjo shoqeri monopole. Se fundi ardhjen e liderit boteror te Software-ave e shikoj si nje hap prepare persa I perket piraterise se kesaj fushe por nga ana tjeter gjithashtu mendoj se eshte koha e duhur qe te ndermerret nje aksion me I gjere kontolli mbi veprimtarine e kesaj shoqeri si dhe anet e padukshme te saj. Si kjo shoqeri ekzistojne edhe te tjera por jo ne permasat per te qene konkuruese duke sjell keshtu edhe fitime madhe por edhe perkrahjet qe I jepen. Duke pasur nen vete cdo pjese se tregut tone mendoj se nuk mundohet qe te jete konkuruese por shfrytezon situaten duke bere qe fuqizimi I saj te jete ne nje te ardhme I pamposhtur. Mbi te drejten intelektuale mendoj se William Henry Gates do te gjej shume shkelje tek kjo shoqeri, gjithmone nqs kjo vizite do te jete transparente, duke I sjell edhe gjoba marramendese. Duke bere nje krahasim te thjeshte midis vendeve perendimore dhe vendit tone del ne nje perfundim qe 99% e programeve te shitura nga persona te autorizuar ose jo jane pirate. Sigurisht qe ne nje kohe si kjo ku jetojme kur popullsia derrmuese Shqiptare jeton nen varferi shumica e atyre qe perdorin kompjuterin kane versionet e fundit te programeve. Do te dukej pak absurde pot e mendohej se jashte ketu programe shiten me nje vlere prej 600 Eurosh (Cool Edit Pro 2.0 marre nga Revista Prestigjoze Greke RAM) ndersa ne vendin tone do ti gjeje me 300 lek ne cdo cep te qytetit. Nga ana tjeter mendoj se shqiperia nuk eshte gati per nje reforme te tille pasi Windows XP Professional ka nje vlere prej afersisht 150 Euro dhe kjo do ti shtonte vleren nje kompjuteri artificialisht nga 400 Euro ne 550 Euro kur do te blinim nje PC te ri. Pra si perfundim nqs do te donim qe te benim dicka me interes per trgun tone mire do te ishte qe te bazoheshim mbi shitjen e hardwarave dhe cbllokimin e tregut nga monopolizimi dhe jo te vendosnim theksin mbi shitjen e sofwarave. Shteti mund te ndihmoje shoqerite e vogla tregtuese duke bere qe cmimet te bie ne menyre qe cdo person do te mund te pajisej me nje kompjuter ne shtepi apo shkolla dhe jo ti pengonte duke legalizuar programet dhe duke I rritur cmimet e tyre. Kjo do te ishte ne te mire te te gjithe Shqiptareve dhe shoqerive tregtare kompjuterike ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Dito

Vertet Infosoft eshte nje nder tregtaret me te medhenj ne fushen informatike ne shqiperi pasi ne ate elektronike eshte e tepert te thuhet. Elektronika eshte nje game e gjere dhe nuk mund te kufizohet vetem tek pcboard.
Gjithsesi ju jap te drejte ne piken e ngritur nga ju ku deklaroni qe aty gjenden programe pirate, eshte teper e vertete dhe mjaft i sakte problemi i ngritur nga ju. Por une desha te te pyes si ka mundesi qe cdo tender informatik qeveritar te cdo kahu politik i fiton gjithmone Gjergji Center. Une jam nje nder Inxhinjeret qe kam punuar ne ate kompani dhe e di mjaft mire se cfare ndodh aty brenda. Ne ate kompani po ti hysh me themel kontrollit do te shohesh shmangie fiskale te llahtarshme deri ne qindra milione leke, pikerisht ne kete kompani shiten pjese kompjuterike te pa testuara me pare. Pikerisht kjo kompani sulmon ne te gjithe vendin tregtaret e vegjel qe importojne nga Dubai kompjutera, duke i cuar ata ne falimentim.
Ishte pikerisht kjo kompani qe sulmoi ashper Interballkan, nje tjeter kompani serioze kjo ne fushen informatike. Une dal ne perfundimin e thjeshte dhe mese normal te detajuar i cili eshte i dukshem per te gjithe: Cdo zyre qeveritaresh eshte e kompletuar ne menyre perfekte vetem me nje emer ne fushen informatike *Agis*, do te thoni ju deri ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe, ok them dhe une s'ka asgje anormale. Shkojme ne regjistrat e shitjes se mallit prane Infosoft, dhe ju garantoj qe sdo shikoni asnje fature te vetme ne emra qeveritaresh [B]sepse ato jane gjithmone dhurate nga infosoft per eliten politike. BEsoj per te tjerat s'kam c'them me teper miqte e mi sepse jeni te zgjuar vete.


Dito.[/B]

----------


## qoska

Shqetesimet e prezantuara ketu jane interesante dhe mjaft problematike sidomos tani kur Shqiperia po synon te legalizoje kete treg totalish informal dhe "pirat". 

Kjo kompani drejton ose me mire "zoteron" tregun e shitjes se paisjeve kompjuterike pasi per ate te programeve nuk mund te konfirmohet ekzistenca e tij ne Shqiperi. Gjithmone ne menyre te rregullt dhe fitimeve qe vijne prej tij.

Se si mund te luftohet kjo kompani ngelet te percaktohet me ligj por problemi ne Shqiperi eshte zbatimi i ligjeve. Pra edhe nese krijojme nje ligj te mire ne kete aspekt ngelet per tu vertetuar sa do te zbatohet ai!

Shqetesimi tjeter me i madh eshte negocimi qe kerkon te beje qeveria shqiptare me gjigantin e programeve qe mbizoteron edhe ne Shqiperi. Ky negocim hap rrugen nje nga tregjeve me fitimprures ne bote per momentin. Indirket ky treg do te kontrollohet nga kjo kompani, qe ka shitjet me te medha ne hardware, keshtu qe con automatikisht ti kene dhe per software. Pasi e kane mjaft te thjeshte te rrenojne nje biznes konkurent jo me kapitalin e kesaj kompanie. Per me teper shteti jone dihet qe e ka qejf korrupsionin qe ndihmon me shume ne kete aspekt.

Si do ti veje halli kesaj pune ngelet ne dore te pushtetareve tane qe me c'po shohim vazhdojne te ndjekin rrugen e gabuar, duke fuqizuar kompani te ndryshme dhe jo duke stimuluar konkurencen.

----------


## Egla_Al

Athere te dashur miq si mund ta perjashtojme kompanine Infosoft qe te mos tenderoje ne institucionet qeveritare me kompjuterat ASGIS ( mqs ato nuk kane nje performance te kenaqshme )por vetem me kompjutera te tjere qe ajo tregton? a mund te jete kusht ne kerkesa per kualifikim : qe kompjuterat qe do te blihen nuk duhet te jene te montuar ne Shqiperi , a perben kjo shkelje ligjore?

----------


## arbeni_al

> Athere te dashur miq si mund ta perjashtojme kompanine Infosoft qe te mos tenderoje ne institucionet qeveritare me kompjuterat ASGIS ( mqs ato nuk kane nje performance te kenaqshme )por vetem me kompjutera te tjere qe ajo tregton? a mund te jete kusht ne kerkesa per kualifikim : qe kompjuterat qe do te blihen nuk duhet te jene te montuar ne Shqiperi , a perben kjo shkelje ligjore?


 Me siguri ka afera Korruptive ne Instuticionet qeveritare prandaj sa te kemi keto qeveritare harroje nje konkurrence te ligjshme.

----------


## benseven11

Sa shitet nje windows xp disk nga infosofti?
Po nje disk vista?
Disqet shiten ne kuti kartoni,apo thjesht nje nje zarf,mbajtes disqesh,apo mbajtese plastike disqesh(si disqet e muzikes)?
Disqet origjinale jane ne paketim si DVD disqet e filmave.Drejtkendeshe te medha me logon e mikrosoftit dhe imazhin e windowsit xp/apo vista.

----------


## Gepardi

Programet tek infosofti ti japin me "Crack" dhe ne CD te mbushura me Nero. Kete e kam konstatuar ne dy blerje qe kam bere atje. Gjithashtu tek Servisi i Infosoftit gjenden te afishuara ne mur Serialet e OFFICE, Windows, etj.. te gjitha te vjedhura. Tarifa per nje instalim windows pirat nuk eshte aspak e vogel  :buzeqeshje:  

Eshte me te vertete per te ardhur turp qe kompania me shitjet me te medha ne shqiperi instalon programe pirate nen hunden e te gjitheve.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Programet tek infosofti ti japin me "Crack" dhe ne CD te mbushura me Nero. Kete e kam konstatuar ne dy blerje qe kam bere atje. Gjithashtu tek Servisi i Infosoftit gjenden te afishuara ne mur Serialet e OFFICE, Windows, etj.. te gjitha te vjedhura. Tarifa per nje instalim windows pirat nuk eshte aspak e vogel  
> 
> Eshte me te vertete per te ardhur turp qe kompania me shitjet me te medha ne shqiperi instalon programe pirate nen hunden e te gjitheve.



Jo vetëm aq. Njoni që e njof un, bleu një PC atje, me RAM 2GB. Kishte punu në rregull nja 1 javë, masanej kishtë pësu një difekt, bllokohej sapo ndizej. Brenda garancisë, e kishte çu te Infosofti për riparim. Teknikë ja rregullun problemin, por i kishin i vjedh pllakën 1 GB RAM  :uahaha: . 

Ky sja kishte haberin fare rreth kompjuterin, dhe vetëm mad 2 mujsh e mori vesh qe ja kishin fut. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Benseven11 per kete e ke fjalen;


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH InfoSoft as PC server qe do ken nuk e kan te tille me Windows te blere.InfoSoft eshte PYRAMID<<.....
Kalofshi Mire..

----------


## eno84

Edhe une jam plotesisht dakort me sa u tha me lart. Infosot operon ne nje treg ku ai jo vetem eshte monopol por behet dhe e vetmja "rrugzgjidhje" per te blere nje PC. Dhe kjo ndodh per faktin qe rreklama e madhe qe ka fituar kjo kompani ne syte e konsumatorve shqiptare eshte shume e madhe. Une per vete vetem nje maus kam blere atje dhe jam betuar qe sdo ta bej me ate gabim. Mallrat qe infosoft tregton jane te nje cilesie mjaft te ulet. Po te kishte pak kulture dhe ne personat qe blejne prane kesaj kompanie dhe jo vetem prej saj, per ate se cfare ata blejne athere them me bindje te plote se sot nuk do te kishim nje infosot ne Shqiperi por nje dege te mirfillte te IBM, Acer, Apple apo dhe te kompanive. Perderisa Pc asemblohen ketu dhe me pas nuk testohen, kur procesori eshte prodhuar ne Kore, karta grafike eshte prodhuar ne Kine, Rami ku e di une se ku athere cfare pret qe ai PC te jete cilesor???? Dhe nese ndodh qe del ajo tabela blu me germa te bardhae famshme gjate punes ( qe mesa pashe ishte problem tek tema Pyetni ekspertet) athere mos ia vini fajin programeve.

----------


## Egla_Al

Cfare certifikatash ose standarte nderkombetare duhet te plotesoje nje kompani qe prodhon dhe tregton kompjutera ? 
A ka infosoft ndonje specifike qe nuk i ploteson keto kushtet nderkombetare ?
psh ndonje certifikate ISO apo dicka te ngjashme si kjo?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Po a nuk u fut microsofti si kompani ligjore ne shqiperi? pse nuk raportoni kete kompani ne microsoft piracy .. nese kerkon ne faqen e microsoftit do gjeni me mijra kompani qe jane hedh ne gjyq nga microsoft per kete pune. kjo me te vertete eshte gje e keqe per bizneset e vogla

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ne fakt e cuditshme eshte qe akoma nuk eshte denoncuar nga microsofti.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sa infosoftra ka neper bot si kjo ditmir... :i kryqezuar: ...

----------


## eno84

> Po a nuk u fut microsofti si kompani ligjore ne shqiperi? pse nuk raportoni kete kompani ne microsoft piracy .. nese kerkon ne faqen e microsoftit do gjeni me mijra kompani qe jane hedh ne gjyq nga microsoft per kete pune. kjo me te vertete eshte gje e keqe per bizneset e vogla



Ne nje vend ku ligje ka po qe nuk zbatohen, ku shteti me shume e ushtron forcen e tij me ane te policise dhe e bazon suksesin e saj ne shtrimin e rrugeve athere eshte e kote ta raportosh kete kompani tek Microsoft, sepse dhe vete Microsofti nuk do gjeje nje pergjigje pozitive nga vete shteti shqiptar, qe ne te tera institucionet e tij duke filluar qe nga presidenca e deri tek PC e gjendjes civile, kopjet e windowsit jane pirate. 
Dhe nese do e raportosh tek Microsofti cfare do i thuash???? Qe infosoft ka mallra plehra??? Qe infosoft tregton kopje te sistemit XP,VISTA, office, pirate??? Qe shteti yne qe aspiron drejt BE nuk eshte i afte te garantoje mallin tend????
 Dhe te jesh i sigurt se "mua" te parit me pelqen ti kem keto kopje pirate sepse cfare do programi apo loje qe dua e shkarkoj nga interneti pa paguar asnje lek sepse e di qe askush nuk do me ndeshkoje. Dhe kur them "une" e kam fjalen per te tera te veteashtuquajturat "kompani" serioze qe operojne ne tregun shqiptar.

----------


## dreamcatcher

Vllazni, me sa ju pashë e keni përmen Kosovën si vend ku në treg dominon InfoSot, e unë me plotë përgjegjësi ju them se kjo nuk është e vërtet hiç, hiç, hiç. Ajo mund ti ketë një 2% ndoshta deri në 5% të tregut të harduerit, sepse në softuer ajo smund të merr erë këtu (bile me sa e kam parë nivelin e tyre në zhvillim aplikacionesh, sa isha në Tiranë, u çmenda si ka mundur ti realizoj ato aplikacione që thotë se i ka kryer vetë). Prandaj vlenë të cekët se më tronditi edhe fakti që ajo shet softuer të MS-së plotësisht pirat. Hey Albania, we want to see you in Europe. What about copyright standards?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Vllazni, me sa ju pashë e keni përmen Kosovën si vend ku në treg dominon InfoSot, e unë me plotë përgjegjësi ju them se kjo nuk është e vërtet hiç, hiç, hiç. Ajo mund ti ketë një 2% ndoshta deri në 5% të tregut të harduerit, sepse në softuer ajo smund të merr erë këtu (bile me sa e kam parë nivelin e tyre në zhvillim aplikacionesh, sa isha në Tiranë, u çmenda si ka mundur ti realizoj ato aplikacione që thotë se i ka kryer vetë). Prandaj vlenë të cekët se më tronditi edhe fakti që ajo shet softuer të MS-së plotësisht pirat. *Hey Albania, we want to see you in Europe. What about copyright standards?*


Aktualisht jane ne gjume standartet...

----------


## Ralf.R80

Ne radhe te pare desha te thesha se Monopol quhet kur nje firme ka ne dore gjithe tregun dhe i vendos cmimet sipas deshires gje qe me sa kam vene re Infosofti nuk e ben sepse ne rast se Infosofti do te ngrinte cmimet atehere do te humbte shume kliente te cilet mund te blinin ne disa firma te medhaja dhe shume dyqane te vogla te cilat i marrin produktet e tyre jo nga Infosoft keshtu qe kane cmime te tjera te pa prekshme nga Infosoft.

Ne radhe te dyte ISO 9001:2000 (jo sic e ke shkruajtur 9000:2001) nuk i jepet vetem firmave eksportuese per te gjitha firmave te cilat kane nje nivel te caktuar cilesie duke filluar nga organizimi brendshem deri tek kontrolli produkteve.

Ne radhe te trete Microsoft e lejon vete shperndarjen e Softwareve jo Origjinale te tij per arsye "Monopoli" te Microsoftit, edhe nese keto Software me vlere "simbolike" nuk do te shperndaheshin nga Videotekat apo nga firmat si Infosoft atehere kjo do ti kushtonte shume popullit Shqiptar te cilit do t'i duhej te paguante softwaret me shtrejnte se vete kompjuteri, Microsoft Windows Vista = 150 USD + Microsoft Office 2007 = 400 USD = 650 USD (PC ne treg sot fillojne nga 300 USD reth 250 EUR) per keto software te cilat kane plot probleme.

Gjithashtu firma Infosoft eshte nje nga firmat me pak te dashura nga politikanet sepse nuk ka bere kurre pakt me ndonje politikan me sa me konfirmojne burimet.

Bob, Bob Marley ka qene kengetar madheshtor, mos e poshtero me kete nivel intelekti qe po tregon me fjalet e meposhtme.





> Te gjithë jemi në djeni të një shoqerie që tregton pjesë kompjuterike në tregun tonë dhe kohët e fundit edhe në territorin e Kosovës. Kjo kompani lider në Shqipëri importon nga vende të ndryshme të botës ku perqindjen më të madhe të importit e ze Kina. Do te theksoja edhe një herë fjalën lider apo monopol? Lider do ta quaja kur të mbante shifra rekord ne krahasim me nje shoqeri tjeter konkuruese ndersa kur është e vetmja në treg do ta quaja monopol pasi është e vetmja shoqëri ne përmasat e saj dhe favoret që i bëhen. Kjo shoqeri ish-aksionere, pasi tani aksionerët e saj janë vetëm dy nga dhjetë qe investuan në ngritjen e saj, funksionon jo vetëm si shoqeri tregtare madje mban edhe ISO 9000-2001! ISO eshte nje certifikatë që merret nga institucione shtetërore nga firma prodhuese qe deshirojne te eksportojnë jashtë vendit, me pak fjale certifikata e cilësisë. Pra cnevoje ka një kompani importuese  të mbajë një certifikatë për prodhimin e cilësisë kur ajo nuk prodhon por tregton? Sigurisht që përgjigjia do jetë shumë më e thellë. Fakt tjetër, për tu cuditur është edhe se në keto ambiente mund të blesh programe si dhe sisteme operimi me një vlere simbolike, sic e shiteshin nëpër dyqane videotekash, ku kulmi arrin deri tek programet e prodhuara nga Microsoft Corp. Këto janë kopje të paautorizuar dhe krejtësisht pirate që madje shiten dhe me të njëjtin numer serial cka do të thotë që në momentin që një kompjuter lidhet në internet numri serial i sistemit operativ të tij është nje kopje e rreth 2 milione përdoruesve në gjithë boten. Ketu kemi të bëjme me një luftë te hapur kundër ligjeve ndërkombëtare dhe të drejtës intelektuale që kjo kompani po ia shkel njëriut më të pasur ne bote, Ëillian Henry Gates. Sigurisht te jesh i fuqishëm ne Shqipëri nuk do të thotë se të ecën edhe jashtë saj. Fakt tjetër është se kjo kompani rezulton me një xhiro neto prej 5 milione USD ne vit. Përsëri është për tu cuditur pasi këto shifra janë shumë te ulta dhe joreale në krahasim me xhirot reale te kësaj shoqerie. Mos ndoshta këtu hyjne ne funksion referencat e ulta në pikat doganore, krijimi i firmave fantazem apo edhe ndermjetësimet me autoritetet? Sigurisht që është nje përgjigje që mund të vlejë miliona dollarë dhe jo gjithkush mund ta jap përvec një njeriu që do të vleje më shume se ato miliona pasi sic thone: ate derë që se hap celësi e hap paraja. Le të shpresojmë qe paraja të krijoj autoritet dhe ti hiqet imuniteti i pushtetit. Ne ditër e sotme jane shume firmat shqiptare që po falementojne ose po sulmohen për politikën e tyre te se berin biznes dhe ja vlen te përmëndim ketu, Olim-in, Kurum-in, Aeropotin e Rinasit si dhe Albtelekomit madje dhe mbikalimin e Zogut të Zi që ishte ose është duke u ndertuar nga Euroteorema janë vazhdimisht në shenjestër të qeverisë aktuale dhe asaj së shkuar ndërsa kjo firmë tregtare jo vetëm që është ne hije të vazhdueshme ndër vite por edhe nuk i kushton fare rëndësi marketingut dhe marrdhëniet me publikun të cilat sipas mendimit tim vërtetojne qartë nje monopolizim te tregut elektronik ne Shqipëri.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Ne radhe te pare desha te thesha se Monopol quhet kur nje firme ka ne dore gjithe tregun dhe i vendos cmimet sipas deshires gje qe me sa kam vene re Infosofti nuk e ben sepse ne rast se Infosofti do te ngrinte cmimet atehere do te humbte shume kliente te cilet mund te blinin ne disa firma te medhaja dhe shume dyqane te vogla te cilat i marrin produktet e tyre jo nga Infosoft keshtu qe kane cmime te tjera te pa prekshme nga Infosoft.
> 
> Ne radhe te dyte ISO 9001:2000 (jo sic e ke shkruajtur 9000:2001) nuk i jepet vetem firmave eksportuese per te gjitha firmave te cilat kane nje nivel te caktuar cilesie duke filluar nga organizimi brendshem deri tek kontrolli produkteve.
> 
> Ne radhe te trete Microsoft e lejon vete shperndarjen e Softwareve jo Origjinale te tij per arsye "Monopoli" te Microsoftit, edhe nese keto Software me vlere "simbolike" nuk do te shperndaheshin nga Videotekat apo nga firmat si Infosoft atehere kjo do ti kushtonte shume popullit Shqiptar te cilit do t'i duhej te paguante softwaret me shtrejnte se vete kompjuteri, Microsoft Windows Vista = 150 USD + Microsoft Office 2007 = 400 USD = 650 USD (PC ne treg sot fillojne nga 300 USD reth 250 EUR) per keto software te cilat kane plot probleme.
> 
> Gjithashtu firma Infosoft eshte nje nga firmat me pak te dashura nga politikanet sepse nuk ka bere kurre pakt me ndonje politikan me sa me konfirmojne burimet.
> 
> Bob, Bob Marley ka qene kengetar madheshtor, mos e poshtero me kete nivel intelekti qe po tregon me fjalet e meposhtme.



Epo te supozosh qe microsoft ka interes te lejoje shitjen e programeve te veta pirate kjo eshte cen I shekullit. Microsoft tere jeten e vet ka luftuar piraterine edhe ka hedhur me mijra kompani ne gjyq per pirateri qofte kjo ne evrope edhe ne amerike ku mbizotron amerika pasi microsoft eshte kompani amerikane. Perse kujton se microsoft ka kerkuar regjistrimin dhe legalizim te plote ne shqiperi per kete arsye. Shume mire mund ta mbante shqiperine filjali I microsoft ne itali ose greqi. Une personalisht kam aritur te ble nga microsoft windows xp per 49$ edhe vindows vista home premium per 79$ bazuar ne licencen OEM ose si microsoft partner me 300$ ne vit mar cdo program te microsoft ne poste ku mund te me jene bere mbi 1000 programe e versjone te ndryshme nga cdo program I microsoft, edhe infosoft eshte e detyruar me ligj te mare keto licenca nga microsoft. Perse te maresh office 2007 enterprise 400$ kur mund te maresh home ose student per 120$ ose mund te maresh 2003 per 69$. Ose microsoft works ku infosoft mund ta mare me 12$ licencen e tja u jape falas clienteve. Nuk dua ta krahasoj me dell apo hp qe paguajne me pak se 5$ xp per volumin e madh qe bejne por kjo eshte regulli. Nje kompjuter I dell per 300$ megjith monitor e eshte kompjuter surugato jo me te flasim per kompjuterin e infosoftit 300$. Sido qe te jete arsyeja une si klient nese paguaj lek per nje produkt dua garanci per produktin qe te jete I ligjshem edhe I sakte. Eshte detyra e infosoft te me jape kete gje. Nese se ben dot kete gje atehere infosoft sduhet te veje asgje ne kompjuter ose te veje linux qe te jete vete e sakte brenda regullave si nje kompani prestigjoze qe e mban veten. Por kur infosoft do te fute ne xhep fitim kapital pa bere shpenzimin me te vogel kjo eshte histori me vete.

Ardi

----------

